# what do u do to bond with ure hedgie?



## sic_infested (Jan 8, 2009)

so i just got my hedgie sunday and i'm not going crazy with holding him yet... i hold him everyday for alittle... right now i'm just letting him get used to his house... but i'm goin to clean his cage this weekend and i think after a week of just being held and exploring that i can hold him more and bond with him more... just wanted to know what other ppl have done to get there hedgie used to them... mine still huffs and balls up when i get near the cage... i'm hoping that more contact will atleast get him to un-ball faster when i pick him up... anything i can do that would help the situation?


----------



## sopo (May 28, 2009)

The simplest is to put a tshirt you've worn in his cage with him. It will have your scent on it so he can get used to it when he snuggles in it. This will help him recognize him. 

He will also need some time to settle in. Just be patient and keep giving him love. 3 days isn't that long to become adjusted to a new environment and person.


----------



## sic_infested (Jan 8, 2009)

sopo said:


> The simplest is to put a tshirt you've worn in his cage with him. It will have your scent on it so he can get used to it when he snuggles in it. This will help him recognize him.
> 
> He will also need some time to settle in. Just be patient and keep giving him love. 3 days isn't that long to become adjusted to a new environment and person.


i was thinking about the tshirt thing but i figured his cage is in my room so i can watch him and make sure hes eating and drinking that he may not need my sent in there since my room has my sent... but i'll try that also... and i know its not enough time... but i just wanna see if there was anything else that may help... i'm going to start holding him more starting tonight... i figured the first few days he wouldn't want to that much so i didn't... tonight i'll get an hour atleast in...


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

That’s the way I done Shelby.
The first few days I left her alone for the most part.
And then I started putting her in her hedgie bag and letting her sleep in my lap for several hours a day.
When I first got her she didn’t want any human contact at all. 
Now she is the sweetest one I’ve met or have. She will let anyone hold her or pet her.
Even if it’s just for a moment or two, then she wants momma or daddy back. She is spoiled rotten.

Good luck with your little one!


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

What I would suggest is the t-shirt idea, but do keep in mind it could take any where from a couple of days to 8 weeks for your hedgehog to get used to it's new home. Sonic is funny, he likes spinning some times when he is in his ball (hence the name) also find some place your hedgehog likes to be petted.


----------



## sic_infested (Jan 8, 2009)

well its been since sunday... so i think thats enough time to be left alone... i don't have a hedgie bag rightn ow... my gf kinda wants to try to make one herself so we'll see... ether way i'm gonna start holding him alot more now... as for the t shirt this guy won't sleep anywhere but in his litter under his wheel... so i don't think he'll be too into my shirt... but i'll try it out anyway


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I made my hedgie bags.
But if you don't have one you could use a blanket or even a t-shirt.
Shelby likes to explore the blankets on our bed sometimes. (as long as mom and dad are around)


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

There is only one thing that worries me about my hedgehog, he loves to go near the edge and fall off (he did once but I caught him before he fell) I don't know why he loves doing this, any suggestions?


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

The way my boyfriend and I do it is we each lay on the sides of the bed and put a body pillow across the foot between us (king size bed) and let Shelby run around in between us and when she goes to the foot and tries to go over the body pillow we got time to grab her before she does.


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

That makes sense, thanks Shelby's mom


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Your very welcome


----------

